# What Do You Miss Most From Your Pre-Pandemic Life?



## jsg (Sep 15, 2020)

I was thinking today of all that I miss since COVID-19. 

I miss going to the local cafe for conversation and chess games. My wife and I miss visiting family and having friends and family over for visits, meals, etc. I miss bringing live musicians into the studio for recording sessions. I miss driving out of the city and not worrying about where I am going to eat and go to the bathroom. I miss going to concerts and hearing live music. 

And since I live in Northern California, I miss something I never thought I'd miss: Fresh air. 

What do you miss?


----------



## MikeK (Sep 15, 2020)

There’s a part of me that misses seeing full crowds in the stands at sporting events. It adds a unique energy, even when watching on TV.

Last week, I watched a live feed of the final night of The Proms in the U.K. Made me realize how much I miss watching live performances.

With schedules around here a bit messed up, I miss having my usual time to myself at home where I can listen to a classical CD without any sort of interruption. 

On the other hand, despite stress and tension just about everywhere, I continue to be impressed with the little things that people do to help others out who are struggling more than most during this time.


----------



## twincities (Sep 15, 2020)

employment  i mix audio for live events for a living. 6 months and counting of no events is the thing that's gotten me back into writing music full time but oof am i craving a kick drum through a million dollar PA in front of 40,000 people right now.


----------



## Stringtree (Sep 15, 2020)

The social aspects of music. Jamming, collaboration, audiences. Fearlessness, but also hope.


----------



## Technostica (Sep 15, 2020)

My sanity.


----------



## ag75 (Sep 15, 2020)

Performing. Performing. Performing. 😢


----------



## tmhuud (Sep 15, 2020)

Collaboration definitely. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collaboration

Had some really fun projects lined up for player/performers. Trying now to work out some work-a-rounds.


----------



## CT (Sep 15, 2020)

The delusion that I might be able to get my life together.


----------



## jsg (Sep 15, 2020)

tmhuud said:


> Collaboration definitely.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collaboration
> 
> Had some really fun projects lined up for player/performers. Trying now to work out some work-a-rounds.



Yeah, me too. I am about to hire a singer in New York/Ireland (I'm in San Francisco) to record a new song. I have a brand new AKG C414 XLII mic that I haven't been able to use because of COVID so I have to have the vocal track recorded remotely and then do the mixing/mastering in my studio. I am glad that at least we have the technology to keep connected.


----------



## bill5 (Sep 15, 2020)

jsg said:


> And since I live in Northern California, I miss something I never thought I'd miss: Fresh air.


 ??? What did all of the smog migrate from LA? Or are you in quarantine?

In a word, people. I love working remote but I would like the option to at least once in awhile go in and not be "socially isolated." My life wasn't a whirlwind of social interaction before, but now? Hermits look at me and wince. Thank God some things started opening up and at least once in awhile I get together with people, but it's mighty sparse.


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Sep 15, 2020)

Not having to wear a mask everywhere I go.

But,... I also learnt a lot from COVID days. I can finally cook! 

Cheers


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Sep 15, 2020)

bill5 said:


> ??? What did all of the smog migrate from LA? Or are you in quarantine?



The entire Western United States is burning. San Francisco this week has looked like a scene out of Blade Runner.

I would really like to go to a baseball game! I miss Dodger Stadium at 7:10 PM.


----------



## Saxer (Sep 15, 2020)

I miss the live band culture. The usual live playing a few times a week during summer in different bands. I'm not used to pay for my drinks! But more than that I miss meeting the other musician fellows.

At least I had about ten live gigs during the last month here in Germany. Acoustic band, outdoor, less people per table and no crowd. It was fine but nobody knows what will happen when the outdoor season ends in a few weeks.

And I also miss going to concerts. I had tickets for some classical events and for Dionne Warwick but everything is cancelled.

And then there are all these QAnon & Co posts on FB. A lot of people get really crazy. And I know a few of them...


----------



## olvra (Sep 15, 2020)

cinema

squats

social drinking


----------



## tmhuud (Sep 15, 2020)

olvra said:


> cinema
> 
> squats
> 
> social drinking



You have a drink , and So Shall I.


----------



## David Cuny (Sep 15, 2020)

I miss singing in the church choir.

I'm also in Northern California, and services with a congregation must be held outdoors.

Because COVID appears to easily spread via robust singing, singing during the service is limited to a single, socially distanced cantor. Lately with all the smoke, I'm amazed the cantor can sing at all.

While I fully back these measures, I still miss singing.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 16, 2020)

I cannot think of anything. My existence seems to have only improved; It's now completely acceptable to always work from home, order my groceries and not waste money on cafe's. I prefer hanging out face to face with one or two people tops, anyway.

Well, except the constant annoyance of hearing people proclaim how awful everything is.

This, of course, says more about me than anyone else.


----------



## Henu (Sep 16, 2020)

I can relate. I like my colleagues, and it would be nice to see them once in a while but more or less our whole family's quality of life has only improved a ton mostly because we adults can work from home now. (at least until the rest of the year, and most likely will shift heavily into WfH anyway in the future as it's now accepted at both of our workplaces).

Together we're saving over three hours of work commuting every day with the missus which can be used for such mundane things as keeping the house a bit less "exploded" (yay, kids) and for general chores, which in turn don't have to be done in the evenings = less exhausted and nerve-tight human wreckages and more time for the whole family together.


----------



## jsg (Sep 16, 2020)

bill5 said:


> ??? What did all of the smog migrate from LA? Or are you in quarantine?
> 
> In a word, people. I love working remote but I would like the option to at least once in awhile go in and not be "socially isolated." My life wasn't a whirlwind of social interaction before, but now? Hermits look at me and wince. Thank God some things started opening up and at least once in awhile I get together with people, but it's mighty sparse.



Up until late this afternoon the air quality in San Francisco has been dangerous due to the numerous wildfires burning for several weeks. So until today I hadn't been outside for more than a few minutes.


Henu said:


> I can relate. I like my colleagues, and it would be nice to see them once in a while but more or less our whole family's quality of life has only improved a ton mostly because we adults can work from home now. (at least until the rest of the year, and most likely will shift heavily into WfH anyway in the future as it's now accepted at both of our workplaces).
> 
> Together we're saving over three hours or work commuting every day with the missus which can be used for such mundane things as keeping the house a bit less "exploded" (yay, kids) and for general chores, which in turn don't have to be done in the evenings = less exhausted and nerve-tight human wreckages and more time for the whole family together.



I've been working from home since 1985. So not much has changed on that front for me. I think the wildfires are more disturbing to me than the pandemic; the pandemic will, sooner or later, subside, but the assault on our environment will continue. Scientists predicted the fires in California would get worse every year 5 years ago, as they predicted both the frequency and ferocity of hurricanes.

Sorry, I don't mean to turn this conversation political. I have a headache from having very little clean, fresh air to breath for over a week. Between politics, the pandemic and the horrible air quality, I find solace in my marriage, music, family and friendships.


----------



## TomislavEP (Sep 16, 2020)

Working from home was always the prefered way of life for me and I'm the happiest at my home studio doing compositional work and learning new things and concepts. However, performing solo or with a band at various gigs is my primary source of income for many years now. Due to COVID-19, many planned (and unplanned) gigs were postponed or cancelled, so, unfortunately, I have to tighten the belt at the moment. This naturally influences my plans for releasing albums I've finished, self-promotion and further investments in the equipment, since I'm forced to spend most of my savings on expenses. So regular gigs are probably what I'm missing the most right now.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 16, 2020)

Not so much for myself - my life hasn't changed all that much and I've found some masks that are comfortable enough..

..but I miss the social interaction that my kids have with others. Yesterday, my daughter went back to her dance class for the first time since March. Pre covid, this was always a massively social time for her. Now, the kids line up 2m apart. They glance at each other nervously over the top of masks and they have to dance in boxes marked on the floor. Covid has completely sucked the life and joy out of it.

So that. Social interaction without having to count up to six.


----------



## tf-drone (Sep 16, 2020)

Mostly I miss eating out and our weekly Go meetings.

OTOH, I certainly do NOT miss the handshakes. And social embraces with people I know only remotely.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 16, 2020)

tf-drone said:


> Mostly I miss eating out and our weekly Go meetings.
> 
> OTOH, I certainly do NOT miss the handshakes. And social embraces with people I know only remotely.



These days I bow japanese-style. So basically a slight nod for people I don't particularly care much about. I'll probably just keep doing that even when the epidemic has ended.

Much better.


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Sep 16, 2020)

As some of you know Melbourne is in hardcore lockdown currently, curfew and only allowed to travel 5km for necessities, its been about 7 weeks now of this and i've found it absolutely brutal mentally.

I miss playing live, going to gigs, seeing friends, hiking, seeing my therapist (this has probably been the hardest to let go), I also was getting a lot of emotional support outside of my household as i look after my disabled sister i live with too. my mums just got cancer again too. I miss my dad who passed away 5 years ago, I'd go back to before he died if i could... may have overshared i'm sorry, just the hardcore lockdown has really got to me and haven't had much of an opportunity to talk about the things I miss.

I'm a very positive person, in the face of adversity there is always opportunity to grow, love and be aware. The experience become our medals, worth more than currency, they cant be bought... the finest wine is found in the deepest cellars, the most precious pearls are at the bottom of the ocean. At least this is a narrative I listen to from time to time.


----------



## GNP (Sep 16, 2020)

The weed underground industry got heavily affected and I miss my weed badly.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Sep 16, 2020)

i miss coming onto online forums and getting into arguments with strangers about which string library is the best/worst/last you’ll ever need.


----------



## BenG (Sep 16, 2020)

While I do sorely miss everything that was mentioned here already, I think what I miss most is my 'freedom'. I miss the simple ability to step outside my door and not have to think, worry and stress about where I can/can't go and when, who I can/can't see, what I can/can't do, etc. Things that used to be simple joys have become a dreaded task that undoubtedly bring anxiety.

That said, this is obviously not forever and people are great at adapting in life! I will say though, it has made me appreciate the little things in life even more and I can't wait to share a meal with family, enjoy a movie with friends, exercise with team sports and of course collaborate with some amazing musicians!


----------



## Beans (Sep 16, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> Not so much for myself - my life hasn't changed all that much and I've found some masks that are comfortable enough..
> 
> ..but I miss the social interaction that my kids have with others.



That's me. I miss my daughter being able to have play dates without tracing the recent exposure of both families down to every little detail. Thank goodness for online games like Fortnite; it's been a good way for her to stay in touch with kids her age on a daily basis.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 16, 2020)

Nothing! I had an hour commute to work whereas now I work from home, listen to Bartok, Stravinsky, whatever I want and enjoy the time with my dogs. 

I wrote more focussed concert works this summer than ever before! Three of them!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 16, 2020)

Seeing my daughter, who lives across the country. But it's not worth risking the flight.

EDIT: I mean *our* daughter. What I wrote makes it sound like a separated family.


----------



## PeterN (Sep 16, 2020)

Women.

Few days ago I even fell in love with a Greek communist woman during work chat. She happened to ask how Im doing. How desperate can one be. A "trotskyist" doing raids with "comrades", one of those comrade groups throwing Molotovs in Athens. But she got my empathy, and it even felt in the stomach. I am wondering if she is occupied. 

Because no women around, I have started to learn the chicken language. Its quite easy to learn, theres around 30 expressions.


----------



## ryst (Sep 17, 2020)

I miss Jiujitsu. Gyms are closed here in Cali but I still go to the park and kickbox with my training partners. But haven't choked anyone out since April. I miss it a lot.

I also miss live shows.


----------



## ptram (Sep 18, 2020)

Henu said:


> I can relate. I like my colleagues, and it would be nice to see them once in a while but more or less our whole family's quality of life has only improved


I don't know who was telling this Finnish joke: can't wait for this 1m distancing to end, so that we can finally return to stay 5m apart as before!

Paolo


----------



## robh (Sep 18, 2020)

I miss playing basketball on a weekly basis. (I think my 53-year-old body is glad for the break!)
As an extreme introvert, I am surprisingly missing meeting with people face to face.

Rob


----------



## ptram (Sep 19, 2020)

I'm missing the more obvious things - a better economy, freedom, health - but I have to admit that I miss the summer crowd. I'm someone who most often stays alone (working mostly from home, and loving mountain trekking). But only now I can understand how much I miss those evenings at the sea in the Italian summer, made of a kaleidoscope of people dressed to stay together in the relief from the day's heat. I miss the artisan's street markets and live music at the beach.

There was a lot of people at the beach in the day, but the evenings were turned down, grey, with a sense of danger and fear of touching and being touched by the crowd. A walk felt a lot like an act of senseless bravery. Ice cream shops were like military zones. Fish restaurants and pizzerias places to be visited only with care.

I miss this sweet sense of leisure, that is a bit like Boccaccio's light way of passing through the plague.

Paolo


----------



## Loïc D (Sep 19, 2020)

Gigs (attending & playing).

Also walking the streets & work at office without a mask on my face.
But I telework 80% of my time so I think I won’t complain much


----------



## José Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

What do I miss? I miss laying on the beach in Hawaii with Mai Tias sun bathing surrounded by beautiful women.....

Oh wait, I never did that.


----------



## Fredeke (Sep 23, 2020)

Jams.

(the sessions. not the traffic ones.)


----------



## NekujaK (Sep 23, 2020)

Going out for a romantic night on the town with my wife.


----------



## Polkasound (Sep 23, 2020)

1. Gigs: The last Saturday in September is always one of the busiest dates of the year for polka bands due to Oktoberfest. My band alone usually receives at least a dozen inquiries. This will be the first time in my entire musical career that I'm not booked for anything... not even as a sideman with another band.

2. The convenience of mask-free living: The other day I stopped at a store to pick up a few things, and realized I had accidentally left my face mask in my jacket pocket at home. This completely negated my ability to enter the store, so I just went home.

3. Handshakes: Nowadays, when you bump a friend even if you haven't seen them for ages, the new social convention is to keep back as if they have body odor or leprosy. This physical standoffishness is totally counterintuitive to my personality.


----------



## Robert_G (Sep 25, 2020)

Polkasound said:


> 3. Handshakes: Nowadays, when you bump a friend even if you haven't seen them for ages, the new social convention is to keep back as if they have body odor or leprosy. This physical standoffishness is totally counterintuitive to my personality.



Human beings are wired to embrace one another. If social distancing goes on much longer....it could get interesting. The brain has an uncanny knack for rewiring itself to these types of changes.....and it rarely is for the better.
Thankfully I have a wife and 3 kids that I can embrace, but for single people with families not living close....I couldn't even imagine having zero touch.


----------



## Quasar (Sep 25, 2020)

Robert_G said:


> Human beings are wired to embrace one another. If social distancing goes on much longer....it could get interesting. The brain has an uncanny knack for rewiring itself to these types of changes.....and it rarely is for the better.
> Thankfully I have a wife and 3 kids that I can embrace, but for single people with families not living close....I couldn't even imagine having zero touch.


Truth. We're hardwired to do all of the stuff that social distancing is proscribing, hug, shake hands, mix and gather in crowds, etc., which is why things will go back to "normal" (with a few architectural changes in all-you-can-eat buffets) either as soon as this subsides, or even before it subsides should it last terribly long. Eventually, even if (hypothetically) it were permanent, it would just be the one million + one thing that can kill you when you leave home in the morning, like auto accidents, and we would adapt. Social distancing, on the other hand, would be impossible to adapt to, and can only be practiced by people with the understanding that it is short-term.

But like all pandemics, this one will run its course and life will go on. The so-called Spanish Flu of 1918-20 killed more people than the Great War, but by 1921 it was all but forgotten and in the US people were crowding into speakeasies and having the Roaring '20s. That flu was subsequently airbrushed from history... It's just how we are.


----------



## Robert_G (Sep 25, 2020)

Quasar said:


> which is why things will go back to "normal" (with a few architectural changes in all-you-can-eat buffets)



Lol. The wife and I were just saying the other day that all you can eat buffets are probably dead in the water and not just until Covid goes away. Goodbye Sizzler.....🤢



Quasar said:


> The so-called Spanish Flu of 1918-20 killed more people than the Great War, but by 1921 it was all but forgotten and in the US people were crowding into speakeasies and having the Roaring '20s. That flu was subsequently airbrushed from history... It's just how we are.



I do wonder if 3 years is pushing it though. The brain rewires itself pretty quickly to adjust. I wasn't around in 1918, but I wonder how bad the toll of social distancing was? Did they social distance as much as they are asking us to do it today?


----------



## Quasar (Sep 25, 2020)

Robert_G said:


> I wasn't around in 1918, but I wonder how bad the toll of social distancing was? Did they social distance as much as they are asking us to do it today?


That's a fascinating history, and it was handled in many of the half-assed ways it is being handled/not handled now. Just a few thoughts:

1) The world was much more agrarian 100 years ago, which made a huge difference.

2) The understanding of viruses wasn't nearly as sophisticated. There were masks, and different locales had different policies and attitudes toward shutting things down. Lots of events were canceled, but I don't think people spoke in terms of "6 feet" etc., and many events were not canceled. The responses varied widely from place to place, and even knowledge/interpretations of what was ocurring varied to a degree unthinkable in the age of cable TV and Twitter.

3) In 1918 the war effort in the belligerent nations was a higher priority than the flu, so information was very often censored so as to avoid stifling either factory production or morale (often under penalty of law, as with the Sedition Act in the US). The reason it's called the "Spanish Flu" is only because Spain was not a participant in WWI, thus pandemic news was uncensored and journalists around the world learned to look to Spanish newspapers to find out what was happening.

But once people stopped dropping dead in the street, peoples' behavior went back to normal more or less immediately.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Sep 25, 2020)

robh said:


> I miss playing basketball on a weekly basis. (I think my 53-year-old body is glad for the break!)


I had to stop playing basketball at about 42, as my hips just couldn't handle the abuse. Years later, I still miss it, as it was a huge part of my life. Those first few years were really tough, as I had not realized how much of a release it was for me. I was wound tight and had this new orneriness--took me a while to link it to not playing hoops.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Sep 25, 2020)

Within the last month, we had to put my dad in a nursing home, as he was having all sorts of delusions, wandering out in the middle of the night. We aren't allowed to visit him because of Covid. Only we can call him on the phone or video conference (the latter being tough to schedule). So I call him, but he is relatively toothless and refuses to wear dentures. It's so drastic from how tight my family has been over the years. We tried to take care of him, but we could not manage it long term. I miss our bantering. So it goes.

I miss my son playing with friends. He only "sees" them online while they game. But it's not the same. I worry about his social development.

I miss restaurant food. We haven't gotten any since March.

My parents have horrible stories about growing up in Germany during the war. My dad was sent to a farm town at some point, and all the women in his family (mother, aunts) died in a bombing. They had all sorts of hardships. If I get caught up in how much Covid sucks, I think about that. Or that there are kids right now in the world growing up amidst daily violence and awfulness. We don't have it so bad, but it still relatively sucks.


----------



## PeterN (Sep 27, 2020)

Last night I was sitting in front of my wooden stove and watching various live streams, and earlier streams from week passing, from around the globe. I watched LA, London, Hong Kong, Ukraine, Bangkok, Portland, London and a few others. Checked update on India border issues, and what Japans new primer is about to do with South China Sea and Taiwan. Also about food crisis building up in Africa, and its getting serious. And now wave 2 of virus is already arriving.

Without Covid (and knowing where this came from but politely call it Covid) would not have started to build a wilderness base. Up to 70% self sufficient now, yesterday I ordered first solar panel.

Looks like civilisation is about to collapse.

So the question now, "What do you miss from your pre pandemic life", the answer is only women. That being said I wouldnt trade this for a harem with wine, grapes and women in the city. Even near a city. Good luck guys, elections, and second waves approaching.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 27, 2020)

Living in a world that is not slowly turning to shit...

Protestors in London yesterday by the 1000s protesting about wearing masks and having their liberties taken away.

While in Manchester the students are back at university and Manchester Halls of residence have locked down 1700 students in their student accommodation due to 170+ COVID 19 cases. The exits are guarded by police...

The current government failing in the track and trace system...and altogether a feeling anxiety across the nation.

All I want to do right now...is leave my job, stay at home and start to live off the land...I’ve had enough with capitalism, I’ve had enough of broken society and poison on social media and fake news and corrupt governments.

This is 2020 and we have gone back in time and the human race is slowly destroying itself..along with the planet.


----------



## b_elliott (Sep 27, 2020)

My experience: I retired the last Friday of February 2020. 
The following Monday I celebrated with another retiree at a local coffee shop. 
Shortly after that the pandemic hit and we all went into total lockdown. 
Since then I make one trip per week outside my place for groceries. 

Despite living in a rural area we have experienced our share of shit-crazy:

1) Someone drove thru town disguised as a police officer (uniform and car) and
murdered 22 random people before he got blown away. 

2) Then, last week someone burned down that coffee shop I last celebrated. 

For such a small town in nowhere-land this is Kah-razy.

Aside from my music, one thing I did that brought a strange sort of peacefulness is re-read Margaret Atwood's The MaddAdamm trilogy. Here mankind is taken down to its knees by a pandemic. A wild read, yet two of its characters Ren and Toby leave you with hope and beauty. My first read was when I was given a grievance week off work when my mother passed away. It was during that difficult time, I read this series and felt a sense of peace and hope. YMMV.


----------



## Fredeke (Sep 27, 2020)

Polkasound said:


> \3. Handshakes: Nowadays, when you bump a friend even if you haven't seen them for ages, the new social convention is to keep back as if they have body odor or leprosy. This physical standoffishness is totally counterintuitive to my personality.


I so get you.

I hug and (unfrench) kiss friends, because, since I don't meet them as often as I used to, I still haven't got the hang of doing otherwise. Sometimes they act a bit bewildered. I even have a word for that now: it's a coronakiss.


----------



## shropshirelad (Sep 27, 2020)

I miss being well. I contracted Covid on 23 March and I'm still not better, suffering from fatigue, brain fog and my sense of smell still hasn't returned! I've enjoyed participating in this forum during this time, it has helped me.


----------



## Fredeke (Sep 27, 2020)

shropshirelad said:


> I miss being well. I contracted Covid on 23 March and I'm still not better, suffering from fatigue, brain fog and my sense of smell still hasn't returned! I've enjoyed participating in this forum during this time, it has helped me.


I feel you man. My sister in law had it, real bad. I wish you best.


----------



## shropshirelad (Sep 27, 2020)

Fredeke said:


> I wish you best.


Thank you Fredeke.


----------



## Fredeke (Sep 27, 2020)

Btw, I got type-1 diabetes last spring. T1D is rampant in my family, but I recently heard Covid-19 might be a catalyst for it. Somehow I might have been an unsuspecting asymptomatic carrier. So I may very well be down the insulin road because of C19. We'll never know, but just so, don't think I'm unaware of the risks. Yet I'd rather joke than moan about it -- that's in my character.

Not lecturing anyone here, of course. These are difficult times, and everyone copes as they can.
(And to the occasional skeptic: Yes, this might be overblown. Yet, here we all are.)


----------



## paularthur (Sep 27, 2020)

Live shows.


----------



## telecode101 (Sep 28, 2020)

..


----------



## thov72 (Sep 28, 2020)

I miss going to sunday service without distancing and wearing a mask. I feel hat churches have been hit extremely hard by this. No coming together, no singing, no chatting with tea/coffe afterwards.
Atm I am glad I can attend at all, the next lockdown is probably just around the corner.


----------



## bill5 (Sep 28, 2020)

> Nowadays, when you bump a friend even if you haven't seen them for ages, the new social convention is to keep back as if they have body odor or leprosy.


That hasn't been my experience at all, even with introductions to meeting new people. I guess it varies place to place

Other than the interactions I mentioned earlier, I mostly miss not having to wear a mask. I get why, I just hate it. Seeing others with them on is creepy, and it's uncomfortable, fogs up the glasses, and generally just a pain.


----------



## PeterN (Oct 28, 2020)

The pandemic gave the chance to start to do a lot of survival stuff, from chickens to gardening, oil lanterns to basic solar. Fishing gear to sea salt preservation. Plants for blowpipe arrows also - now I learned you need to wax the crossbow. The project for tomorrow. Theres a lot of deer, but thats only if things would get real. Got that borrachero too, for self defense. It grew nicely in the garden.

So Im kinda thinking if things would get real. I mean real, not this light thing going on now. Been taking people across Himalayas and the modern folks loose it when they have to sleep one single night with clothes on. Or if theres no coffee in the morning. Things like that - they get mental breakdown.

Would be something to play for real. A few wars, some grid downs, emp attack, more riots, and Im watching that three gorges dam on Twitter if it breaks, and the waves pour in, they will sweep Wuhan lab too.

Or even a good meteorite.

Give us a meteorite and a Krakatau volcano explosion. Who will survive, like Battle Royale.

Remember when we only worried about Covid? Im ready when you are, Señor.


----------



## GtrString (Oct 28, 2020)

Not much, Im pleased idiots can’t intimidate you face to face now, and to have the power to just go offline.

Also very happy about online shops, and digital work from home.

Actually, life has improved.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 28, 2020)

Martial arts.... I miss training...


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 28, 2020)

Getting together with my family and friends.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 28, 2020)

Gigs. 
Never could shake the family.
I’ve got 4 kids here doing classes everyday while everyone works.

They’re killing me.


----------



## bill5 (Oct 28, 2020)

PeterN said:


> The pandemic gave the chance to start to do a lot of survival stuff, from chickens to gardening, oil lanterns to basic solar. Fishing gear to sea salt preservation. Plants for blowpipe arrows also - now I learned you need to wax the crossbow. The project for tomorrow. Theres a lot of deer, but thats only if things would get real. Got that borrachero too, for self defense. It grew nicely in the garden.
> 
> So Im kinda thinking if things would get real. I mean real, not this light thing going on now. Been taking people across Himalayas and the modern folks loose it when they have to sleep one single night with clothes on. Or if theres no coffee in the morning. Things like that - they get mental breakdown.
> 
> ...


Enjoy there, Mad Max.  I'm not a total slave to tech (my phone is rarely even on) but I'd just as soon not be around vs live a militia man/mountain man post-apocalyptic "life."


----------



## bill5 (Oct 28, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> people acting truly horrible over the smallest thing... no tact, no civility. Like they have a right to be as obnoxious because they have an issue.


Are you saying that was different before covid? Wow, where do you live and how expensive is housing??


----------



## Rv5 (Oct 28, 2020)

-​


----------



## PeterN (Oct 29, 2020)

bill5 said:


> Enjoy there, Mad Max.  I'm not a total slave to tech (my phone is rarely even on) but I'd just as soon not be around vs live a militia man/mountain man post-apocalyptic "life."



As artists - and this is not meant towards you - I kinda expect more sensitivity and sensibility, I mean, after all music used to be spiritual in a cultural context. Sensibililty and sensitivity for the times we are living in and possibly facing. Usually artists are the first to call out the future, you know, when the shadows of humans start to become darker and the winds are getting chillier. Only idiots dont prepare future now.

And about loneliness. Theres a great book from a British officer stationed in Northern Burma early 20th C. Those days the only disturbing technology was the telegraph and it was sometimes far away from home too. Below is the quote from his excellent book which is available on Internet here.

_The great burden of the Burmese frontier is Loneliness, which is often enough not merely abstract, but develops into solid reality as months slip by. Loneliness is perhaps the most perplexing problem of any we are called upon to face. All are influenced by it one way or another. It develops power in this man, and destroys it in another. It forces some minds into narrow grooves, while others are deepened and widened by silent communion with the hills. 

The capacity for solitude is praised over and over again in the Buddhist books. I have understood a little now why that is so. No man can endure loneliness whose heart is bound to materialism._


----------



## jsg (Oct 29, 2020)

PeterN said:


> As artists - and this is not meant towards you - I kinda expect more sensitivity and sensibility, I mean, after all music used to be spiritual in a cultural context. Sensibililty and sensitivity for the times we are living in and possibly facing. Usually artists are the first to call out the future, you know, when the shadows of humans start to become darker and the winds are getting chillier. Only idiots dont prepare future now.
> 
> And about loneliness. Theres a great book from a British officer stationed in Northern Burma early 20th C. Those days the only disturbing technology was the telegraph and it was sometimes far away from home too. Below is the quote from his excellent book which is available on Internet here.
> 
> ...



Solitude is different from loneliness. In solitude, a person can feel connected to others, to nature, to love, and conversely, one can feel terribly lonely at a party or social gathering. Physical proximity to people is important, no doubt. Yet physical proximity is not going to be enough if there is no real emotional connection to others, we don't merely require interaction with others, but a _quality_ of interaction that brings connection.

Maybe the deepest fear we all have is the fear of death. I think it's at the root of everything we do and the countless strategies we embrace to stave off that fear, be it seeking expertise and mastery, reputation or fame, wealth, pleasure or security, none of which is synonymous with character. I think if we can come to terms with the fear of death on a deeply emotional, intuitive and personal level, we can live better, happier lives. This pandemic, if good is to come out of it, should teach us something about values and priorities. I think we humans learn our most important lessons not from success but from adversity.


----------



## bill5 (Oct 29, 2020)

PeterN said:


> As artists - and this is not meant towards you - I kinda expect more sensitivity and sensibility, I mean, after all music used to be spiritual in a cultural context.


It still is, at least sometimes.

I was just poking you in the ribs a little. Regret if you took any offense.


----------



## MaxOctane (Oct 29, 2020)

Lol, here's one for y'all:

I miss my wife and kids going out, and me having the house to myself once in a while.


----------



## bill5 (Oct 29, 2020)

Funny, one of the things I hate is having the house to myself (but ALL the time).


----------



## PeterN (Oct 30, 2020)

bill5 said:


> It still is, at least sometimes.
> 
> I was just poking you in the ribs a little. Regret if you took any offense.



No, not at all. I took the chance to write some crap  A free ride sort of, I was thinking about this during the day, and flipped it in between. Thats why the "reply" was so long, it was mostly monologue.


----------



## PeterN (Oct 30, 2020)

jsg said:


> This pandemic, if good is to come out of it, should teach us something about values and priorities.



Problem is, its not only the pandemic. Sorry I stretch this a bit. There was riot in Pakistan yesterday, there was terror attack in France two days ago, Malaysian former primer said its okay to revenge on France, bombs going off in Sweden just about every night, pandemic allover world Spain in war like lockdown, riots in Chile, Iran sends weapons to Venezuela, Turkey threatens Greece, Kim build an new missile, coalition against China and Russia may take Chinas side. I mean, the list is pretty fuckin long about what is going on, and thats just a short screenshot - theres a dark shadow over the world too. I dont know what that is but as "artist" it feels pretty fuckin obvious too, theres something in the air, like Phil Collins sang. The arctic melting too. Maybe its the 4 horsemen of the Apocalypse, history shows us pandemic, war and famine go hand in hand.

Some have started to prepare years ago, I thought it was too late 2019 when I started, but now it feels quite okay bcs I was expecting things to collapse faster.


----------



## jsg (Oct 30, 2020)

PeterN said:


> Problem is, its not only the pandemic. Sorry I stretch this a bit. There was riot in Pakistan yesterday, there was terror attack in France two days ago, Malaysian former primer said its okay to revenge on France, bombs going off in Sweden just about every night, pandemic allover world Spain in war like lockdown, riots in Chile, Iran sends weapons to Venezuela, Turkey threatens Greece, Kim build an new missile, coalition against China and Russia may take Chinas side. I mean, the list is pretty fuckin long about what is going on, and thats just a short screenshot - theres a dark shadow over the world too. I dont know what that is but as "artist" it feels pretty fuckin obvious too, theres something in the air, like Phil Collins sang. The arctic melting too. Maybe its the 4 horsemen of the Apocalypse, history shows us pandemic, war and famine go hand in hand.
> 
> Some have started to prepare years ago, I thought it was too late 2019 when I started, but now it feels quite okay bcs I was expecting things to collapse faster.



There is far greater good in the world and the universe than there is evil. It's just that evil gets all the attention because it shouts louder. The billions of small acts every day of kindness, generosity, patience, mercy, creativity and beauty don't get the attention because there's more drama in evil than in good. 

People have been shouting about the end of the world for thousands of years. Don't misunderstand, humankind is definitely close to numerous tipping points--nuclear weapons, climate change, racism, authoritarianism, severe wealth inequality--these are all serious threats, yet each and every one is within our control to do something about. I don't believe humans are indispensable and certainly we as a species might become extinct. But it is within our power to not let that happen. Will each person take it upon themselves to evolve? Some will, some won't. Pride, hubris, unenlightened self-interest, greed, violence--these qualities are not only within each of us, but become seriously problematic when they become institutionalized and made acceptable.


----------



## MA-Simon (Oct 30, 2020)

You want the truth from a guy in his early 30thies? 

I miss casual hoockups.
They still happen, cause life without sex is just not worth all that work.
All on apps because clubs are closed. But it's gotten weird-er with covid.

Conversations no longer go: "Here is my Dickpic, so are you std free?"
They go: "Here is my Dickpic, so have you had any corona pings on your watch-app?"


----------



## PeterN (Oct 31, 2020)

jsg said:


> There is far greater good in the world and the universe than there is evil.



Thats cool - I dont mind at all people having hope. I believe Evil is taking over.

I did not expect any of this, years ago I watched Rwanda, and the Candian general Dallaire, who was making deal with the devil. Thiose days it was in certain corners of the world, like East Timor, Rwanda and such. Now it has globalized - just look at your local news. Get ready.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 31, 2020)

My job is much harder to do as it normally requires travel and meeting people at their offices. Everything takes longer and we limited on what we can do. But I'm still working. 

I really miss going to my favorite sushi place and sitting at the all you can eat bar. Because it is all you can it, they will make stuff not on the menu. And the chefs are great guys.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 31, 2020)

Hey, I was reading some of these things about bombs and things - really sorry for any affected by this - but on a positive note, the idiots who've been lighting off fireworks every few nights for the last year (talking like m80 dynamite fireworks that freak out the animals and vets with PTSD) seem to have run out and probably can't get down to Mexico to get more. Yay! Sometimes good things happen with the bad.


----------

